# My keyboard does freaky stuff!



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Help me please! I am so incredibly annoyed. Whenever I type on my laptop, I'll be typing along and then something weird happens. Instead of what I am typing at the moment appearing at the end of the line, it jumps up and starts showing in previously-typed test. It has happened 4 times since I started typing this out right now. 

Also, sometimes I'll be typing along and all of a sudden a paragraph or part of a sentence will highlight itself and then delete itself. Very odd, indeed!

My hubby thinks it has to do with some internet settings. Is that right, or is my keyboard just wonky?

Help!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I can't helpyou, but I sometimes have trouble seeing my monitor, so I lean forward and my chest hits the space bar and sends the screen scrolling. Time for another eye exam I guess.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Well. I guess try a new keyboard and see if you still have the same problem. That way you'll know if it's the keyboard or something else.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

ladycat said:


> Well. I guess try a new keyboard and see if you still have the same problem. That way you'll know if it's the keyboard or something else.


I can't...it's part of my laptop.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Ohhh, ok. I don't have a laptop so my thinking runs to separate components. 

You get to avoid all those wires, and the space everything takes up!


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Many/most keyboards are now USB, so you can indeed plug them into and use them with a laptop.

Is it your keyboard causing the problems? I don't know - could be something like "hotkeys" or other keyboard or key "enhancement" software, a virus...

Boot into safe mode and try to re-create the error - run your AV software as well.

Having text highlight itself and then delete itself is odd indeed.



mammabooh said:


> I can't...it's part of my laptop.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

I had that problem on a laptop and solved it by using a seperate USB keyboard. My fat fingers kept bumping that little thing that allows you to move the cursor instead of the touch pad.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok, I'm trying a test. I just unplugged the thingie on the side that allows me to use my wireless mouse. So far, it hasn't messed up at all. Hmmm...now I wonder if the vibrations of my typing was making it jump around. I'll try it like this for a while and see if it works. 

That is the longest I have gone for quite a while without it jumping, so I'm quite hopeful!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mammabooh said:


> Help me please! I am so incredibly annoyed. Whenever I type on my laptop, I'll be typing along and then something weird happens. Instead of what I am typing at the moment appearing at the end of the line, it jumps up and starts showing in previously-typed test. It has happened 4 times since I started typing this out right now.
> 
> Also, sometimes I'll be typing along and all of a sudden a paragraph or part of a sentence will highlight itself and then delete itself. Very odd, indeed!
> 
> ...


I suspect that your thumb is coming into contact with the touchpad from time to time, making the cursor jump. When you're at home you should use a standard mouse, and have the touchpad disabled in the CMOS setup. To test my theory, place an envelope over the touchpad and try typing for a little while.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

That makes sense - perhaps all ya need is a new battery for your wireless mouse.



mammabooh said:


> Ok, I'm trying a test. I just unplugged the thingie on the side that allows me to use my wireless mouse. So far, it hasn't messed up at all. Hmmm...now I wonder if the vibrations of my typing was making it jump around. I'll try it like this for a while and see if it works.
> 
> That is the longest I have gone for quite a while without it jumping, so I'm quite hopeful!


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I suspect that your thumb is coming into contact with the touchpad from time to time, making the cursor jump. When you're at home you should use a standard mouse, and have the touchpad disabled in the CMOS setup. To test my theory, place an envelope over the touchpad and try typing for a little while.


I almost guarantee this is the issue at hand. I had this issue for weeks on my laptop before I figured out what was causing it. If you still want to use the touchpad, rather than disable it all together, just disable tapping on the touch pad. It solved my problem.


----------



## iamasimpleman (Jan 8, 2009)

I would also get some compressed air and blow the key board out. It may have a little piece of dirt or something thats gotten under a key. Trying the USB keyboard is a good idea, it will at least let you know if you have a hardware or a software issue.


----------

